# Seguimento Praias 2008 (Temperatura água, ondulação, etc)



## Vince (26 Jun 2008 às 16:28)

Agora que começa a época de férias, este tópico é para seguir com regularidade a situação das praias no que respeita à temperatura da água, ondulação bem como para acompanhar outras notícias que sejam importantes neste tema como por exemplo a limpeza/poluição, interdições por micro algas, segurança, etc, etc.

*Link's úteis:*

*Temperatura da água*
 IM - Informação Costeira
 IM - Temperatura da água do Mar
 NOAA AVHRR Europe Sea Surface Temperature
 Instituto Hidrográfico (Temperatura Bóias)
 CLIMAAT Temperatura Bóias Açores
 CLIMAAT Temperatura Bóias Madeira
 Meteogalicia - Temperatura da água do Atlântico - Meteosat 9
 AEMET Predicción Playas (Espanha)
 Meteogalicia (Temperatura Bóias Galiza)

*Ondulação e Marés*
 IM - Modelo Estado do Mar (MAR3G) 
 Instituto Hidrográfico (Bóias, ondulação, marés, etc)
 NOAA Wave Watch III
 WindGuru
 Storm Surf - Wave Model - North Atlantic Sea Height (em pés)

*Segurança, Qualidade, etc*
 Qualificação de Águas Balneares 2008 (Resultados de análises por praia)
 SNIRH - Zonas Balneares
 Associação Bandeira Azul
 Associação Bandeira Azul . Lista Praias 2008
 Praias Bandeira Azul Jornal Sol (Interactivo)
 Instituto de Socorros a Náufragos (Vigilância, segurança, riscos)

*Surf*
 Offshore
 Suftotal
 WindGuru

*Webcams*
 BeachCam (várias webcams)
 Praia da Salema Algarve
 Sagres
 Lagos
 Peniche
 Cascais



(Links em actualização, se conheceram mais alguns indiquem p.f.)


----------



## Vince (26 Jun 2008 às 16:28)

Actualmente temos então as seguintes temperaturas na água do mar:






http://www.meteo.pt/pt/maritima/maritima_sst.html





http://www.knmi.nl/kodac/Satellite_EO_Products/NOAA/Europe.html


----------



## Sueste (26 Jun 2008 às 16:43)

Segundo a boia de Faro às 14:23 a temperatura da água do mar marcava 23.3ºC, confirma-se esses valores.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jun 2008 às 16:58)

Já que se fala em praia aqui fica um site onde se pode consultar as praias que tem bandeira azul 

http://sol.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/infografias/default.aspx?content_id=97044&section=Sociedade

As praias com bandeira azul podiam ser todos se nós quissesmos mas os portugueses são um povo lixado   se é publico não faz mal sujar os outros limpam, e se não limparem os outros a culpa é do estado, tristeza pensar assim, nem conservamos aquilo que temos de bom.

Ainda querem por a socidade portuguesa a poupar energia para reduzir nas emissões de CO2  poupem-me, se nem as dividas sabemos reduzir quanto mais o resto


----------



## AnDré (26 Jun 2008 às 17:36)

Mais alguns Links 

*  Zonas balneares*

*Surf*
Offshore
Suftotal


*Webcams*
Praia_da_Salema_Algarve
Sagres
Lagos
Peniche
Cascais


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jun 2008 às 18:00)

Bóia: Faro  Último registo: 
2008-06-26

16:22 +0100

Altura significativa 0.68 m 
Altura máxima 0.89 m 
Período médio 4.9 s 
Período máximo observado 9.4 s 
Direcção da ondulação SE   
Temperatura da água 24.9 °C 
Data no servidor: 2008-06-26 17:54 +0100  

25ºC em Junho está mesmo a ficar um caldinho com o Sueste, este ano é para compensar a água fria no ano passado.
Não tarda temos a água quente para um Furacão


----------



## psm (26 Jun 2008 às 20:37)

As previsões entre o dia 2 e 5 de julho se confirmar a ondulação para o mês que entra, será anormal pois poderá atingir os 4 m a 5 m, algo inédito para julho.Iremos ver se mantém a tendencia,pois previsões de ondulação são  mais dificieis de prever.


----------



## Vince (28 Jun 2008 às 11:09)

Hoje vai ser uma enchente nas praias. 
Menos bom é a temperatura da água, sobretudo no norte, cerca de 15ºC no máximo 
Grande Lisboa pouco melhor, uns 16ºC
No Algarve anda pelos 21/22ºC


----------



## Brunomc (28 Jun 2008 às 13:48)

Temperaturas em algumas praias : [13h45]

Troia - 17ºC
Albufeira - 23ºC
Matosinhos - 16ºC
S.Torpes - 18ºC


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Jun 2008 às 10:25)

Por aqui, os banhos na praia são sempre uma aventura não das Arábias mas sim glaciar dada a gélida temperatura que se segue a dias de nortada consecutivos.
A temperatura da água do mar que em finais de Maio já tinha ultrapassado os 17º em virtude da ausência das nortadas está agora nuns fresquinhos 14.4º.
Vai-se à praia e molha-se apenas os pés.Não dá para mais...


----------



## henriquesillva (29 Jun 2008 às 21:36)

nimboestrato disse:


> Por aqui, os banhos na praia são sempre uma aventura não das Arábias mas sim glaciar dada a gélida temperatura que se segue a dias de nortada consecutivos.
> A temperatura da água do mar que em finais de Maio já tinha ultrapassado os 17º em virtude da ausência das nortadas está agora nuns fresquinhos 14.4º.
> Vai-se à praia e molha-se apenas os pés.Não dá para mais...




É isso mesmo;
Confirmei isso na praia de A-ver-o-mar, hoje


----------



## meteo (29 Jun 2008 às 23:00)

Hoje tive nas berlengas,e estranhamente a água estava óptima


----------



## rafaeltanga (4 Jul 2008 às 16:33)

Por aqui no Brasil/Florianópolis a temperatura da água está dentro da normalidade, pois estamos no início do Inverno.










abraço!


----------



## rafaeltanga (4 Jul 2008 às 16:35)

Esse mapa de temperatura do mar para a regiao do sul do Brasil foi elaborado por mim!
abraço!


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Jul 2008 às 03:42)

Agora que aqui a Noroeste virá algum sol,com alguma recuperação das temperaturas, embora lá à praia que este ano ainda mal sabemos o que é esse hábito.
Para os banhos é que a coisa permanece  difícil.
15,7º não é propriamente uma temperatura convidativa.
Mas foi essa a temperatura que hoje constava do synop das 12 UTC de P.Rubras .
Está melhor.Há 5, 6 dias atrás registavam-se 14,7º,14,8º...
É a temperatura da água que normalmente temos com tanto norte e noroeste.
Que havemos de fazer?


----------



## AnDré (7 Jul 2008 às 11:51)

Que trambolhão na temperatura da água do mar em Faro!

Menos 6-7ºC no espaço de uma semana.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jul 2008 às 11:58)

AnDré disse:


> Que trambolhão na temperatura da água do mar em Faro!
> 
> Menos 6-7ºC no espaço de uma semana.



Foi um trambolhão, estava mesmo agora a responder no outro lado ao Levante a água está mesmo fria mais parece o ano passado, a continuar assim durante pelo menos esta semana, não está previsto qualquer Sueste que faça subir a temperatura da água, por isso, querem água quentinha liguem o esquentador


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jul 2008 às 12:20)

São sem dúvdia os efeitos do rico upwelling


----------



## nimboestrato (8 Jul 2008 às 06:23)

Por aqui as oscilações na temperatura da água do mar são sempre muito mais ténues que as verificadas na costa sul:
- variam sempre entre água muito fria e água gélida.
Se na semana passada quase chegámos aos 16º, ontem já estávamos outra vez  nos 14,7º.
Triste sina a nossa:-Tanto Mar diante de nós e mal  podemos tocar-Lhe.
Banhos? Muitos!!! mas depois a nadar ,batemos com a mão na mesinha de cabeceira e acordámos...


----------



## Jota 21 (9 Jul 2008 às 16:27)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Foi um trambolhão, estava mesmo agora a responder no outro lado ao Levante a água está mesmo fria mais parece o ano passado, a continuar assim durante pelo menos esta semana, não está previsto qualquer Sueste que faça subir a temperatura da água, por isso, querem água quentinha liguem o esquentador



 Alô amigo Olhanense! Não me digas que não foste dar um mergulho ás ilhas nos dias da água a 24º. Nesses dias só me apetecia era sair disparado para a Praia do Farol mas não deu... Dia 1 estou aí. Pode ser que nessa altura chegue as 25/26º... Já tenho saudades do Algarve, de Olhão e do Farol...


----------



## Levante (9 Jul 2008 às 17:15)

Jota 21 disse:


> Alô amigo Olhanense! Não me digas que não foste dar um mergulho ás ilhas nos dias da água a 24º. Nesses dias só me apetecia era sair disparado para a Praia do Farol mas não deu... Dia 1 estou aí. Pode ser que nessa altura chegue as 25/26º... Já tenho saudades do Algarve, de Olhão e do Farol...



Calma malta!! Vim agora da Deserta, e sim, a água está fria em comparação com aqueles dias de 24-25º. Aí sim, estava uma verdadeiro caldo, e no Farol nesse sábado, o calor era tanto que raros foram os minutos passados fora de água  Mas agora agora a bóia marca 20-21º, o que não é nada de anormal, e como está calor até apetece  Há anos que em pleno Agosto está mais fria! A visibilidade é que está alta...como é tipico da zona Culatra-Farol-Deserta


----------



## psm (9 Jul 2008 às 17:22)

E a média da água no algarve não são os 24º ou 25º,varia entre os 19 e 21º em média já nem falo da costa ocidental ai os valores são outros.


----------



## Jota 21 (9 Jul 2008 às 17:44)

Acima dos 20º já não é mau. Acima de 22º é bom. A partir dos 24º é óptimo embora seja raro, claro...


----------



## nimboestrato (12 Jul 2008 às 12:30)

Por aqui, a água segue bem fresca,quase gélida (15,3º).
Impossível qualquer espécie de mergulho,quanto mais um relaxante banho.
Por isso aguardo ansiosamente a próxima sexta-feira( meu 1º dia de férias)
para abalar rápida e tranquilamente para a zona de Tavira.
E ainda por cima as prespectivas são animadoras:
-é que está previsto Levante a partir de segunda-feira por tempo indeterminado (pelo menos toda a semana) no estreito de Gibraltar, com as consequências que tal acarretam.
Parece que este ano,pelo menos à chegada irei apanhar água tépida.
Nem todos os anos é assim.
Já tive um ano em Julho na Manta Rota 15 dias consecutivos com sudoestadas fortes na praia e a água pelos 17º.Um verdadeiro fiasco.


----------



## Skizzo (30 Jul 2008 às 20:29)

A água no Algarve parece ter refrescado de acordo com o IM, apenas 20ºC. 19ºC para a costa Alentejana, 18ºC na Costa norte.


----------



## Gerofil (31 Jul 2008 às 13:02)

Olá; tenho passado esta semana no Algarve. E já deu para reparar que a temperatura da água do mar tem vindo a subir ao longo da semana, embora ainda esteja "longe" da água quentinha de outros anos.
Hoje o dia promete mais calor ...


----------



## Jota 21 (31 Jul 2008 às 17:11)

Amanhã vou iniciar uns dias de estudo da temperatura da água do mar na Praia do Farol (Olhão). As perspectivas do IM apontam para 21/22º mas com um pouco de sorte espero pelo menos um ou dois dias a 24º... Aos Meteopt's de Olhão: apareçam... estou no nº 165 muito perto da praia. Ainda se arriscam a ter que pagar uma "bejeca"...


----------



## Skizzo (1 Ago 2008 às 16:01)

Agua do mar no Norte: 19ºC
Algarve: 20ºC

Apenas um grau de diferença, já não via algo assim há bastante tempo.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Ago 2008 às 23:26)

*Tubarão assusta costa alentejana*

Um animal com cerca de cinco metros de comprimento, que as autoridades marítimas identificam como um tubarão-frade, passou ontem a pouco mais de duas dezenas de metros da costa alentejana provocando o susto entre os muitos veraneantes que se encontravam nas praias do Pego e do Carvalhal, em Grândola. 
Surpreendidos com a aparição da criatura marinha – de cor negra e com uma barbatana fora de água – os banhistas foram afastados rapidamente da água pelo pessoal do Instituto de Socorro a Náufragos (ISN). 
Os nadadores salvadores tinham sido avisados momentos antes da presença do tubarão-frade por uma lancha particular que navegava na zona e que o avistou.
Os frequentadores da praia do Pego avistaram o peixe cerca das 13h30 gerando-se imediatamente grande burburinho no areal. Um dos socorristas seguiu a passagem do animal com binóculos e confirmou tratar-se de uma aparição raríssima nesta zona costeira. 
'Tive de explicar às pessoas que não era um tubarão perigoso, porque a maioria estava convencida que o era devido à dimensão e ao formato da barbatana que saia da água', referiu ao nosso jornal o nadador salvador do ISN, André Mendes. 
Os cerca de dez banhistas que se encontravam a banhos na praia do Pego foram obrigados a sair do mar até o animal desaparecer da vista. Na altura muitos veraneantes deslocaram-se para a beira-mar e seguiram durante vinte minutos o percurso do exemplar com excitação e curiosidade, tendo o episódio sido motivo de conversa durante a tarde. 'Passou muito devagar em frente da praia, sempre à tona de água e a pouco mais de vinte metros do areal. Levou quinze a vinte minutos e foi acompanhado de perto pela lancha particular', disse um banhista.
Gabriel Silva, funcionário do restaurante da praia do Pego, nunca tinha visto nada igual nesta zona da Costa Alentejana.
'É a primeira vez que vimos um exemplar desta dimensão. Vi as pessoas um pouco assustadas quando estavam a ser retiradas da água, mas pouco depois voltou tudo ao normal', diz Gabriel Silva. 
'PODE REGRESSAR À COSTA' - As autoridades marítimas dizem que a aparição do tubarão-frade junta da costa portuguesa é um acontecimento raro que se pode dever a ferimento ou doença. 'Pode regressar até junto da costa se estiver debilitado', referiu fonte da Capitania do Porto de Setúbal. O animal foi avistado pela hora de almoço em duas praias do concelho de Grândola e ter-se-á afastado cerca de vinte minutos após o primeiro alerta. 'Patrulhámos a costa até à praia da Aberta Nova mas não o vimos. Um pescador disse que o viu a ir para alto-mar', frisou. Há trinta espécies de tubarões nas águas portuguesas. O aquecimento global torna cada vez mais frequente a migração destas espécies. 

Correio da Manhã


----------



## psm (4 Ago 2008 às 23:45)

O que irrita na noticia é outra vez escreverem sobre as alterações climaticas,já começa a enjoar, porque a noticia tem que dizer qual é a prova que está haver para haver migrações dos tubarões com o aquecimento das águas, sendo que esta especie é de aguas frias.


----------



## Vince (5 Ago 2008 às 00:34)

psm disse:


> O que irrita na noticia é outra vez escreverem sobre as alterações climaticas,já começa a enjoar, porque a noticia tem que dizer qual é a prova que está haver para haver migrações dos tubarões com o aquecimento das águas, sendo que esta especie é de aguas frias.



Tens toda a razão. Não são assim tão raros por cá, volta e meia há notícias de avistamentos e de alguns apanhados em redes de pesca cá em Portugal. Segundo a Wikipedia a temperatura preferida é entre 8 and 14° C, portanto a andar pela Praia por causa da temperatura da água só se fosse por a água estar fria 




> The basking shark is a coastal-pelagic shark found worldwide in boreal to warm-temperate waters around the continental shelves. It prefers waters between 8 and 14° C (46 and 57° F). It is often seen close to land and will enter enclosed bays. The shark will follow concentrations of plankton in the water column and is therefore often visible on the surface. They are a highly migratory species leading to seasonal appearances in certain areas of the range.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basking_shark


----------



## Vince (6 Ago 2008 às 08:46)

*Praia de Olhos d’Água já pode ser frequentada *


> 05.08.2008 - 12h50 Lusa
> A praia de Olhos d’Água, em Albufeira, já está aberta à prática balnear depois de análises revelarem que a água está com boa qualidade. A praia tinha estados interdita por uma avaria numa estação elevatória.
> 
> A interdição foi decretada pelo delegado regional de saúde como “medida cautelar”, mas hoje a bandeira azul voltou a ser içada.
> ...



*

Praia da Lagoa interdita a banhos até dia 14*



> Mantém-se até dia 14 a interdição a banhos na praia da Lagoa, na Póvoa de Varzim. Apesar de a mais recente análise à salmonela ter sido negativa, a Delegação Regional de Saúde do Norte entende que são necessárias duas análises sequenciais com o mesmo resultado para que seja dada autorização para as pessoas se banharem naquela área, sem que incorram em quaisquer perigos para a sua saúde.
> 
> http://dn.sapo.pt/2008/08/06/sociedade/praia_lagoa_interdita_a_banhos_dia_1.html


----------



## Kraliv (7 Ago 2008 às 15:48)

Os srs. do Correio da Manhã são uns * muito maus* "artistas" no PhotoShop



Reparem só nas imagems:









A 1ª imagem é da capa da versão impressa

A do meio é a original e estava publicada na notícia Online

Depois de alguém ter chamado à atenção pela "burrice" efectuada... toca a alterar a foto Online 

Correio da Manhã


São uma vergonha!  Andaram a adulterar uma imagem para aquilo que não estava lá.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Ago 2008 às 15:57)

Qualquer dia colocam Salazar a sair do Palácio de S.Bento  cá para mim eles foram pagos por alguém só para que se falasse da praia.

*Alentejo : Tubarão-frade assusta banhistas *

Um tubarão-frade, com cerca de cinco metros de comprimento, foi avistado ontem ao início da tarde nas praias do Pego e do Carvalhal, em Grândola, provocando o susto a muitos banhistas. A edição de hoje do Correio da Manhã adianta que os frequentadores das praias foram obrigados a sair da água como medida de precaução. Quem estava no local pôde seguir o percurso do animal, que esteve a pouco mais de duas dezenas de metros do areal, durante 20 minutos. As autoridades marítimas, contactadas pelo jornal, dizem que a aparição do tubarão-frade (espécie inofensiva) junta da costa portuguesa é um acontecimento raro que se pode dever a ferimento ou doença.

Aqui fica uma foto do tubarão-frade, tudo a ver com a foto.


----------



## Vince (7 Ago 2008 às 16:31)

Kraliv disse:


> Os srs. do Correio da Manhã são uns * muito maus* "artistas" no PhotoShop





Pûs as imagens do mesmo tamanho:


----------



## Vince (7 Ago 2008 às 16:38)

De qualquer forma, vegetariano ou não, eu também teria fugido rápidamente da água


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Ago 2008 às 12:02)

*Algarve: Onda gigante assusta veraneantes na zona do Barlavento *

Turista fica ferida a salvar cão de onda

Ao ver uma das três cadelas de estimação ser arrastada por uma onda gigante, uma turista atirou-se à água e ficou ferida nas duas pernas, na Praia dos Caneiros, em Ferragudo (Lagoa), ao saltar de uma altura de mais de três metros. A onda gigante que ontem inundou os areais de várias praias do Algarve acabou por provocar mais susto do que danos.


Tudo aconteceu inesperadamente, ontem à tarde, cerca das 16h00. A mulher, com cerca de 40 anos, teve de ser evacuada de helicóptero para o Hospital de Portimão, depois de imobilizada por uma equipa salva-vidas, acção que o CM acompanhou no local. Inicialmente pensou-se que a sinistrada tinha partido as duas pernas, mas fonte da unidade hospitalar garantiu ao CM que "não sofreu nenhuma fractura ". 

Com a turista estavam mais duas pessoas – um homem e uma rapariga – que saíram ilesas do incidente, mas apanharam um valente susto. A lamentar apenas a morte de um dos animais de estimação, um cão de raça yorkshire, que não resistiu ao forte impacto da onda. Os outros dois animais foram resgatados na mesma altura que as duas pessoas sinistradas. 

Ao aperceber-se da situação, o nadador salvador Bruno Vieira atirou-se à água com uma prancha de salvamento, apoiado pela equipa Salva-Vidas de Ferragudo. Quando chegou ao local deparou-se com a senhora "sem conseguir mexer as pernas e os joelhos cheios de sangue". Os primeiros socorros foram essenciais. "Estabilizámo--la e tentámos acalmá-la até ser evacuada pelo helicóptero, porque estava muito nervosa", contou ao CM o nadador salvador da praia dos Caneiros. 

MARÉS GRANDES

VARIAÇÃO

A maré de ontem foi das maiores do mês. Entre a baixa-mar e a preia-mar a variação foi de 3,40 m.

LUA CHEIA

Entre os factores que influenciam a variação das marés está a Lua. Na última semana esteve Lua Cheia, que provoca maiores variações.

FIM DO MÊS

No dia 31 de Agosto é esperada uma maré com uma variação de 3,60 m, maior do que a registada ontem à tarde. As autoridades alertam para que os banhistas estejam atentos.


Fonte: Correio da Manhã


----------



## psm (20 Ago 2008 às 12:09)

Quais autoridades que emitiram esse aviso?


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Ago 2008 às 19:35)

*Atenção às marés vivas *

A Autoridade Marítima pede mais calma aos veraneantes no Algarve durante a próxima maré viva.  

A Polícia Marítima pediu hoje no Algarve aos veraneantes para manterem a calma durante a próxima maré viva, que prevê uma subida de um metro do nível da água em relação à última ocasião em que este fenómeno ocorreu.

Fonte da Autoridade Marítima do Sul explicou à Agência Lusa que a maior maré viva para este mês está prevista para dia 31 de Agosto e por isso apela às pessoas para que não se assustem com a situação, que pode provocar mudanças repentinas da maré, encurtando o areal. 

Este alerta é feito depois de uma mulher ter sido resgatada por um helicóptero numa praia do Barlavento algarvio na última maré vida, registada terça-feira com uma amplitude de 3,40 metros entre a baixa-mar e a praia-mar.

Segundo fonte da Autoridade Marítima, a mulher estava a passear na Praia dos Caneiros (Lagoa) com o marido e três cães, quando ficaram presos numa das reentrâncias da praia devido à subida de marés.

O casal colocou-se em cima de uma rocha mas a mulher ficou ferida quando tentou salvar um dos cães que se terá atirado ao mar.

Na tentativa, a dona ficou ferida e teve de ser evacuada por um helicóptero, pois as ondas e o vento não permitiam nem ao nadador salvador, nem à equipa salva-vidas de Ferragudo evacuar a vítima.

De quinze em quinze dias há uma maré viva e para 17 de Setembro está prevista uma maré viva com uma amplitude de 3,50 metros, ou seja mais dez centímetros que a maré viva registada terça-feira.

Fonte: Observatório do Algarve


----------



## psm (20 Ago 2008 às 20:46)

Que comunicado mais confuso são as marés ou a ondulação ?

"provocar mudanças repentinas da maré"


----------



## Lia (21 Ago 2008 às 01:50)

Por favor me ajudem preciso da temperatura de água certa para ayamonte para os próximos dias.
Por favor é mesmo muito importante!!!!
Se me responderem nem sabem como me estão a ajudar.
Obrigado,
                                Lia


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2008 às 09:35)

Lia disse:


> Por favor me ajudem preciso da temperatura de água certa para ayamonte para os próximos dias.
> Por favor é mesmo muito importante!!!!
> Se me responderem nem sabem como me estão a ajudar.
> Obrigado,
> Lia



A temperatura da água nestes dias é de cerca de 23ºC
Na primeira mensagem deste tópico tens vários links sobre o assunto entre os quais um da AEMET de Espanha que te dá a previsão para lá.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Ago 2008 às 11:53)

*Noticias "confusas"*

Mais uma vez, a nossa comunicação social "esmera-se" por nos informar correctamente:

*Turista ficou ferida a salvar cão de onda gigante*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Nacional

21/08/2008 09:08:9  

Ao ver uma das três cadelas de estimação ser arrastada por uma onda gigante, uma turista atirou-se à água e ficou ferida nas duas pernas, na Praia dos Caneiros, em Ferragudo (Lagoa), ao saltar de uma altura de mais de três metros. 
A onda gigante que terça-feira inundou os areais de várias praias do Algarve acabou por provocar mais susto do que danos.
Tudo aconteceu inesperadamente, terça-feira à tarde, cerca das 16h00. A mulher, com cerca de 40 anos, teve de ser evacuada de helicóptero para o Hospital de Portimão, depois de imobilizada por uma equipa salva-vidas, acção que o Correio da Manhã acompanhou no local. Inicialmente pensou-se que a sinistrada tinha partido as duas pernas, mas fonte da unidade hospitalar garantiu ao Correio da Manhã que "não sofreu nenhuma fractura ". 
Com a turista estavam mais duas pessoas – um homem e uma rapariga – que saíram ilesas do incidente, mas apanharam um valente susto. 
A lamentar apenas a morte de um dos animais de estimação, um cão de raça yorkshire, que não resistiu ao forte impacto da onda. 
Os outros dois animais foram resgatados na mesma altura que as duas pessoas sinistradas. 
Ao aperceber-se da situação, o nadador salvador Bruno Vieira atirou-se à água com uma prancha de salvamento, apoiado pela equipa Salva-Vidas de Ferragudo. 
Quando chegou ao local deparou-se com a senhora "sem conseguir mexer as pernas e os joelhos cheios de sangue", revelou o jovem nadador-salvador.
Os primeiros socorros foram essenciais. "Estabilizámo--la e tentámos acalmá-la até ser evacuada pelo helicóptero, porque estava muito nervosa", contou ao Correio da Manhã o nadador salvador da praia dos Caneiros. 
Segundo o que foi apurado, apesar de um gesto arriscado por parte da turista, tratou-se também de um acto de bravura. 
Sem grandes danos, o acontecimento assustou os que se encontravam nas imediações.
Refira-se que a maré de terça-feira foi das maiores do mês. Entre a baixa-mar e a preia-mar a variação foi de 3,40 metros.
Entre os factores que influenciam a variação das marés está a Lua. 
Na última semana esteve Lua Cheia, que provoca maiores variações.
No dia 31 de Agosto é esperada uma maré com uma variação de 3,60 metros, maior do que a registada ontem à tarde. 
As autoridades alertam para que os banhistas estejam atentos._
_in *Diário dos Açores*_

A mesma noticia: 

*Atenção às marés vivas * 

_20-08-2008 13:15:00 
A Autoridade Marítima pede mais calma aos veraneantes no Algarve durante a próxima maré viva.  

A Polícia Marítima pediu hoje no Algarve aos veraneantes para manterem a calma durante a próxima maré viva, que prevê uma subida de um metro do nível da água em relação à última ocasião em que este fenómeno ocorreu.

Fonte da Autoridade Marítima do Sul explicou à Agência Lusa que a maior maré viva para este mês está prevista para dia 31 de Agosto e por isso apela às pessoas para que não se assustem com a situação, que pode provocar mudanças repentinas da maré, encurtando o areal. 

Este alerta é feito depois de uma mulher ter sido resgatada por um helicóptero numa praia do Sotavento algarvio na última maré vida, registada terça-feira com uma amplitude de 3,40 metros entre a baixa-mar e a praia-mar.

Segundo fonte da Autoridade Marítima, a mulher estava a passear na Praia dos Caneiros (Lagoa) com o marido e três cães, quando ficaram presos numa das reentrâncias da praia devido à subida de marés.

O casal colocou-se em cima de uma rocha mas a mulher ficou ferida quando tentou salvar um dos cães que se terá atirado ao mar.

Na tentativa, a dona ficou ferida e teve de ser evacuada por um helicóptero, pois as ondas e o vento não permitiam nem ao nadador salvador, nem à equipa salva-vidas de Ferragudo evacuar a vítima.

De quinze em quinze dias há uma maré viva e para 17 de Setembro está prevista uma maré viva com uma amplitude de 3,50 metros, ou seja mais dez centímetros que a maré viva registada terça-feira._
_in *Observatório do Algarve*_


----------



## Lia (21 Ago 2008 às 16:27)

Obrigado!!!!!!


----------



## Lia (21 Ago 2008 às 16:27)

Obrigado pela resposta Vince!!!!
Te agradeço muito


----------



## Brunomc (23 Ago 2008 às 10:11)

Hoje 23 de Agosto 2008

Zona Norte

Póvoa do Varzim - 16ºC  [ Ondulação 2m a 2,5m ]  Vento Moderado NW 
Leça da Palmeira - 16ºC  [ Ondulação 2m a 2,5m ] Vento Moderado N-NW 


Zona Centro

Foz do Arelho - 17ºC  [ Ondulação 1m a 2m ] Vento Moderado N
Peniche - 17ºC          [ Ondulação 1m a 2m ] Vento Moderado N


Zona Sul

Carvalhal - 17ºC        [ Ondulação 1m a 2m ] Vento Moderado N
V.Nova de Milfontes - 17ºC [ Ondulação 1m a 2m ] Vento Moderado N
Albufeira - 18ºC                  [ Ondulação 0,5m a 1m ] Vento Moderado N


----------



## henriquesillva (24 Ago 2008 às 15:15)

Brunomc disse:


> Albufeira - 18ºC [ Ondulação 0,5m a 1m ] Vento Moderado N




De facto, está mais fria do que o costume dos outros anos, mesmo em Monte Gordo


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Ago 2008 às 20:20)

Está fresquinha no Algarve (18,0º no synop das 12 UTC em Faro).
E está gélida outra vez no litoral norte (14,4º no synop das 12 UTC de P.Rubras).
Se no Algarve tem faltado o Sueste para aquecer a água, no Litoral Oeste abunda a Nortada para arrefecer a dita cuja.
Será difícil encontrar à nossa latitude águas tão frias.
É a triste sina do litoral português (sobretudo o litoral  Oeste).


----------



## Thomar (25 Ago 2008 às 22:38)

Para quem ainda não tenha reparado e principalmente para quem está de férias, 
a temperatura da água do mar vai subir ligeiramente entre +1,0ºC a +1,5ºC na quinta-feira e sexta-feira em todo o país, 
desde a praia de Moledo (Caminha) à ilha do farol (Faro), que coincide com a previsão de instabilidade convectiva e com ventos de E e SE.

Podem consultar as previsões oficiais no site do IM:
https://www.meteo.pt/pt/maritima/costeira/


----------



## Vince (1 Set 2008 às 12:55)

Marés vivas rompem Lagoa dos Salgados e praia contígua fica interdita



> Marés vivas galgaram esta noite a Praia dos Salgados e romperam a Lagoa, em Albufeira, uma das mais importantes zonas húmidas do Algarve utilizada para a nidificação de aves, tendo sido levantada interdição a banhos, indicou fonte oficial.
> 
> Uma mancha verde oriunda da Lagoa dos Salgados e a possibilidade de alguns efluentes terem sido libertados no mar levaram a que a Praia dos Salgados fosse, esta manhã, interdita a banhos, informou a Autoridade Marítima.
> 
> ...





Morreram 16 pessoas nas praias portuguesas desde Junho


> A Marinha revela, esta segunda-feira, o balanço dos últimos três meses de vigilância na praia. Desde o início de Junho e até ontem morreram 16 pessoas nas praias portuguesas.
> 
> A maioria morreu por afogamento, mas há ainda diversos casos de doença súbita. Seis mortes aconteceram em praias vigiadas, sete em zonas balneares sem nadador-salvador e foram registados três casos de afogamento em praias fluviais nos últimos três meses.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vicente Limberg (3 Set 2008 às 14:02)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro 2008*

Pergunta: como é o mar das praias lusitanas no que diz respeito a cor da água e sua temperatura? Nas praias do Rio Grande do Sul, a Corrente das Malvinas pode fazer com que a água fique fria e marrom.


----------



## AnDré (3 Set 2008 às 14:13)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro 2008*



Vicente Limberg disse:


> Pergunta: como é o mar das praias lusitanas no que diz respeito a cor da água e sua temperatura? Nas praias do Rio Grande do Sul, a Corrente das Malvinas pode fazer com que a água fique fria e marrom.



Olá *Vincente Limberg*!
As respostas a todas as suas perguntas estão no primeiro post desta página


----------



## stormy (15 Set 2008 às 11:41)

Setembro mes em que a SST atinge o seu climax e costuma rondar os 19 21 Cº na costa ocidental a sul do cabo carvoeiro...mas estão só uns gélidos 18 Cº


----------



## Brunomc (5 Out 2008 às 15:19)

Hoje 05 de Outubro

Temperaturas da água e Ondulação
[ 13h30 ]




Póvoa do Varzim - 15ºC / NO 0,5 a 1m

Matosinhos - 15ºC / NO 0,5 a 1m



Peniche - 15ºC / NO 1 a 2m

Costa da Caparica - 15ºC / NO 1 a 2m


Troia - 16ºC / NO 1 a 1,5m

Melides  - 16ºC / NO 1 a 1,5m

Arrifana - 17ºC / NO 1m


Albuferia - 20ºC / SE 0,5 a 1m
Tavira - 20ºC  / SE 0,5 a 1m

Nota : as águas dos Algarve têem uma grande diferença de temperatura em comparação com outras zonas..podendo mesmo chegar aos 21ºC e ter 4 a 5ºC de diferença com as águas da costa norte e centro..penso que seja devido a corrente de SE..


----------

